# Seasons Greetings from Specktra!



## Janice (Dec 25, 2008)

Celebrating the Seasons Spirit and spreading Festive Cheer. Specktra staff wish you all Peace and Joy and a productive prosperous New Year!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Wishes for a Blessed New Year to all specktralites!


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 25, 2008)

HPPY festevus hehe


----------



## redambition (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 25, 2008)

Just made my donation!!! I'm so excited about this...happy holidays girls.


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Hollidays!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 25, 2008)

*



Happy Holidays!!



*


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 25, 2008)

Everyone enjoy... whatever you celebrate!!!
I do Christmas, so Merry Christmas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Happy New Year!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone & a Happpppppppppppy New year!!!!! Hope its full of blessings for everyone =)


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

N/A


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_and may the New Year be even more fabulous than the last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
with BBR & HK, i'm sure it will be!!!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 25, 2008)

*Happy Holidays everyone !!

Hope you all received some MAC filled presents *


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2008)

:] yay


----------



## Willa (Dec 26, 2008)

Joyeux Noël, Merry Christmas to everybody!


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry Christmakwanzakah everybody!  :]


----------



## rbella (Dec 28, 2008)

crap, I'm late!! Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------

